# Depersonalization Recovery Total Integration Method



## AcornHead (Jan 17, 2013)

I really need help, I think this program could really help me but I can really, really not afford it. He is selling it from here:

http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/the-program/

For the "mere" price of 100$. Now I earn 250$ each month, and have to pay 150$ of that to a hideous debt I acquired from some corrupted asshats. The rest 100$ I have to use to buy clothes, food and pay any other bills that pop up.

Anyway, I've tried to download it using a torrent

http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/6543825

I waited 10 hours and the darn thing hadn't even started yet.

Does anyone have the files and could send me them to me with a zip file through E-mail? Right now my life is pending between Getting help or Suicide. And if this Harris claim to sit on the cure, then I want it. I would even been willing to pain for it if it wouldn't mean I couldn't live for a month.

I would scrape up the money to somehow pay him, but don't want to pay big money for something that might not work ... again.

So ... help me, please?


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

Even if some of the information is legitimate in this, the claims on the site seem kind of scammy to me. I know a lot of people have followed Harrington and it's been helpful for some, but for many others it does not help. I would advise against spending money on this, especially if you're on a fixed income right now.

Also, I would always be wary of someone selling something as a "cure". Treatments are treatments, they work at different paces and in different ways for various people. If somebody actually held a proven one-size-fits-all cure for something, it'd be a big deal in the medical world.


----------

